# Comment lire un CD-Rom Windows sur Mac ?



## kinox (17 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je suis actuellement sous Mac OS X Tiger depuis peu, j'ai gardé en ma possession un jeu destiné à aller sur Windows (ce jeu est "Les Sims 2"), j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour lire ce jeu sur mon Mac, si possible un autre recours qu'à l'acheter en version Mac :rateau: ...

Merci d'avance ^^


----------



## yan73 (17 Janvier 2009)

Salut


Si tu es sur Mac intel tu peux installer sur une partition windows et jouer à ton jeu.

Sinon peut être qu'un émulateur windows pourra faire l'affaire.

puis tu peux toujours le revendre sur ebay et racheter une version mac toujours sur ebay.



@+


----------



## kinox (17 Janvier 2009)

Merci yan73, mais j'aimerais pouvoir le lire sans payer, quel émulateur gratuit utiliser sur tiger pour jouer aux sims 2  ?


----------



## DeepDark (17 Janvier 2009)

et bienvenue 

Tout d'abord quel Mac as-tu?
Tu es sous Tiger tu ne peux donc pas passer par bootcamp (il faut Léopard).

Sur les nouveaux Macs (je pense aux MacBook unibody et aux MBP) on peut jouer en virtualisation, sur les anciens c'est pas envisageable...



Sinon il y a un fil dédié  : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/les-jeux-pc-sur-mac-bootcamp-135569.html


----------



## yan73 (17 Janvier 2009)

Salut ,


Il semble que wine puisse résoudre ton soucis :

http://blog.nicolargo.com/2007/12/emulateur-windows-sous-mac-os-x.html


ou en payant Crossover :

http://www.codeweavers.com/products/


ou encore virtual pc (payant)

Mais bon je ne sais toujours pas quel type de mac tu as intel ou ppc ?

En intel tu as parralel en + (payant)


@+


----------



## DeepDark (17 Janvier 2009)

yan73 a dit:


> Salut ,
> 
> 
> Il semble que wine puisse résoudre ton soucis :
> ...


Les Sims 2 n'est pas supporté par CrossOver...

Dans tous les cas, notre ami devra payer (soit pour une licence de windoz, soit pour un logiciel, soit pour les deux...) donc à mon avis, le plus simple est d'acheter directement le jeu (même neuf ça reviendra moins cher).

Et je le répète, jouer en virtualisation non  (kinox est encore sous Tiger, le Mac doit pas être tout récent).


----------



## yan73 (17 Janvier 2009)

donc ebay & co



@+


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (17 Janvier 2009)

Salut,



> Tu es sous Tiger tu ne peux donc pas passer par bootcamp (il faut Léopard).



Tu es sûr ? Une version pas forcément finalisée mais fonctionnelle est (était ?) disponible sous Tiger il me semble.

++


----------



## DeepDark (17 Janvier 2009)

Schwarzer Stern a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui je suis sûr  

La version bêta a expirée depuis bien plus d'un an


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (17 Janvier 2009)

Ah c'est donc ça  Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.


----------

